# Dell XPS Windows 10 with SQL 2008 installed need file



## blmjef (Nov 2, 2019)

I have a new 4 computer system that was set up horribly. The only thing that I think I need from the SQL server is a DL Windows database for our door code system. The server has been disconnected and I have tried to get into it, but no joy. All the passwords from the previous people are incorrect as far as I can tell. Can you please help me find the file (I'm no programmer or SQL wizard)? Or should I just chuck it and reformat the machines.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

It is possible to re-gain access to SQL server via a Safe Mode or Single User Mode. See these articles to help you re-gain access:
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sq...ver-in-single-user-mode?view=sql-server-ver15
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sq...strators-are-locked-out?view=sql-server-ver15


----------

